# wii help with snow plowing



## graylawn1 (Mar 2, 2003)

have trucks and time salt speders 2 v- plows 3 straight blades and have a multidiud of subs. Will travel 3-4 hundred miles or more if not snowing in my area.

P.S. Let it snow.


----------



## IndySnowPlowers (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey check our site out and definitely check our chat forum out. Send us your contact info. If we get hammered and you don't we just might call you. I have several folk from The Buckeye state on our "emergency" list for "The Big White".

Now, just hope we get the big one....or any!
www.indysnowplowers.com


----------

